# On the shoulders of Giants. (A gypsy tab inspired by Charles.)



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was watching Charles's Vid on quick and easy gypsy tabs. The sight of the lil' aluminum shooter with the screws and acorn nuts got me to thinking about how that could be faster and not use any tools. I thought about a button hole style tab. So I knocked out a lil' frame for test of concept.

I drilled the holes for the screws so as not to stress the wood, estimated how far they needed to protrude for the 2 layers of leather (got it wrong) and epoxied them in









Then I cut out some tabs. After putting the holes and slits in, I realized that they were just pouches. like this.








Then it was just a case of buttoning them on.

























My testing showed me that you have to give the bands a tug like on a Dankung to square the bands with the top and that when you shoot the tabs will rotate on the screw and tangle you bands some. But you just pop off 1 tab, let the bands fall and rehook, you're good to go. If I had gotten the screws closer to the thickness of the leather, they would not move so freely. However it was doing this and I noticed a bonus.









The tabs being free to move some allows you to use your shooter as over the top, outside the fork and with a big enough gap as a through the fork. I don't know if this is new or not, but I think it is kindo cool.

Thanx for Lookin' and Thank you Charles.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Like!

The tabs could also be fastened with a wingnut or thumb screw for those who don't trust buttons.

Fancy vintage brass buttons for hipster points?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Fancy vintage brass buttons for hipster points?"

Maybe on the next incarnation.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice idea!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

You got me thinking, thanks Flipgun!!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very cool i might have to try something like that on my next shooter


----------

